# Is peeing in the bushes ok?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

My neighbor showed his little boys how to pee in the bushes so they would'nt have to run inside while playing in the back yard.
.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Are you asking if this is acceptable, or just making a statement? 

Personally, I think it is fine, on my land I pee where ever I want, otherwise what would I do, drive the tractor a mile back home just to pee in a toilet??


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

My boys and hubby always have if no one is around. Many time to far from the house.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I dunno if its ok or not, but I have been doing it for over 60 years without any problems.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm a woman, and I've peed outside more times than I can remember. If I'm out doing firewood, canoeing, horseback riding, or whatever more often than not, there's no bathroom around if I have to go.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Is the concern sanitation? Modesty? Burning the bushes with nitrogen overload? Pee is pretty much sterile, so I don't think that sanitation would be an issue. If your neighbor is teaching his little boys to pee where you can see them modesty could possibly be an issue depending on how many years they plan to keep up that particular tradition... 

If they always use exactly the same spot that could also be a problem for the plants. My grandma always had a burned patch of grass out behind her house which was more easily accessible to her grandsons than going inside to the bathroom when we were in the middle of a rollicking game of Indians and Cowboys. As far as I know it's one of the more fertile spots in the garden these days, though....


----------



## tweber (Oct 13, 2014)

I`m 43 years old and still pee in the bushes.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

As long as they aren't house plants....


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Works great as a deer deterrent around the garden.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh boy, has the conversation around here dropped to a new low! Can't believe I'm writing a response:boring:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Urine good company. Always out doors. Never into the wind.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm having trouble taking this question seriously. It's not even your business if it's the neighbor's kids--- so long as you assert your territory.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

CraterCove said:


> - so long as you assert your territory.


Meaning, pee on the bushes, power poles, and hydrants around your property boarder.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

As a woman with two teenage daughters and one bathroom, I'm all for the dh peeing in the bushes!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Why walk to the bushes? I pee off the front porch.. 

As far as it keeping deer away, That's a myth... I've seen deer standing where I've watered the next day...


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 2 bathrooms with running water and indoor plumbing and still often walk outside to pee.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> I have 2 bathrooms with running water and indoor plumbing and still often walk outside to pee.


***********************************
that seems to get the flow going doesn't?:gaptooth:


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Hehe... We are also a house of pee on our property if we are outside. My daughter even gets off the school bus, and evidently after having held it too long, runs be hind the barn to pee. Of course when we are out horseback riding, we pee there too.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

DH grew up in the city and when ww loved out here, I had to tell him it was okay to do that outside.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I always tell my husband to aim for the weeds! He's good at obliging! :happy2:


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

ha.ha.ha.


There has been PLENTY of times Im out gardening and covered from head to toe in dirt.
Im not taking the time to get to the porch, take my boots off, pat the extra dirt off, wash my arms and hands so not to dirty all the white in my house.. (Seriously, white carpet, counters, cabinets, floors. Whos idea was this?!)

When Im out in the goat yard Ill find a bush. 
Its a interesting moment to have when a goat is staring at you.. **bonding** :buds:


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

The BIL once told me him and his friends use to work in the garage at his parents house. 
There was a hydrangea they all use to pee on. 
Year after year their mom could never figure out why it always looked like it was dying. 

Now, many years later, the bush looks fine


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Just as long as the wind isn't blowing hard in your face. 

The habit is so burnt Into my system that I can hardly walk into the barn without the urge to go coming on. 

Peeing off the county road bridge into the creek below was one of my favorite places as a kid. I've grown up since--but barely.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Awnry Abe said:


> Just as long as the wind isn't blowing hard in your face.
> 
> The habit is so burnt Into my system that I can hardly walk into the barn without the urge to go coming on.
> 
> Peeing off the county road bridge into the creek below was one of my favorite places as a kid. I've grown up since--but barely.


I remember peeing off that bridge.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

gracielagata said:


> Hehe... We are also a house of pee on our property if we are outside. My daughter even gets off the school bus, and evidently after having held it too long, runs be hind the barn to pee. Of course when we are out horseback riding, we pee there too.


I hope you get off of the horse first.......


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

It's totally fine peeing outside, as long as you don't have a busybody neighbor watching your every move. eep::nono::lookout::stirpot:


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

We have done it for 40+ years. The second day of kindergarten I got a call from the teacher asking me to explain to my son, "that we don't pee off the porch of the kindergarten building!". In college his sister had to remind him that she had neighbors so he was not to pee in her yard! We own 100 acres and you might even catch me peeing in the edge of the woods or behind a building. Normal here.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

We potty trained our son by taking him out to pee on grasshoppers. Over 30 years later, he will walk past a bathroom to go outside.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Then there was a neighbor who taught his DGS how to pee againat a tree. That was fine until the boy peed against an artificial tree used a decor in a mall.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

A warning about electric fences is in order here.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Potty training came when I was building the house so my daughter potty trained in a bush. It worked great, until she started daycare and I got the call ,your daughter is peeing in the forsythias.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

As long as its not a regular thing at the same place. One of my old neighbors used to always step outside his shop to pee and in the summer the smell of old pee was overwhelming!

Other than that, its what boys do.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

best way to potty train boys is to let them run around naked and pee outside. (lucky we don't have any neighbors that can see our house)


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

It's been explained to me that, if there are very many people around, it's best to face the bush.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

karenp said:


> best way to potty train boys is to let them run around naked and pee outside. (lucky we don't have any neighbors that can see our house)


My mom did that and then could never catch me. I've been running around this way ever since.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

That is how I potty trained my 4 boys.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

When my brother was small, he would always urinate outside...my mother told him one day that if he did not stop, the crows would fly in and snip it off.....one day he was urinating in the yard and a large flock of crows just happened to fly into our yard...you have never heard such screams in your life, as he came holding himself and running for the door.....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Only reason my boy wasn't allowed at our house was we live in town. No place to pee that wouldn't be public indecency (no bushes.....just tree's out on Main St - literally). Now at "Pap's Woods" he was encouraged to water the foliage at will


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

My boys have always gone outside. They still do at times.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

My aunt taught her son to pee outside whenever we were out in the country or in a place where nobody was around - then one day I'm coming home from school and come to this very busy intersection in town - there's my little cousin taking a leak against a pole in broad daylight -


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Them peeing in bushes = okay
You watching them peeing in bushes = not okay


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If I remember correctly, just before I left Boston MA in 2003, they changed their laws to stop police from arresting a person who, discreetly and modestly, was found urinating in a public place. It made good sense to me. 

I was actually almost arrested one night in Boston for that offense. I was walking on an all but deserted street in the wee hours and felt the urge. The Muddy River was right there and I went about thirty yards across a parkish area, stepped behind a tree on the river bank, and let'er go. Two cops in a cruiser lit up the tree with a spot light and asked me what I had been doing and I told them. They almost arrested me.  It was pretty stupid, if you ask me. 
Some fellows I worked with took one's boat from Plymouth to the tip of Cape Cod. We were drinking beer and stopped out in the middle of the ocean, no land in site, to pee. Of the Nine fellows on that boat, 4 of them had to get in the water to pee. They just could not pee in front of others. I had heard of that, but never imagined it could be so prevalent. People are strange.


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

Well I have two daughters and one son (all adults). They learned to pee in the woods. I do see an issue if OP has girls playing in her yard. If the boys are discreet OK, but come on they're boys. As for adults peeing off the porch be cautious. I have a relative who thought it was 'his right' to pee off porch or anywhere he wanted. He was warned many times and the found himself peeing in a jail cell. It is considered 'exposing' one self. Out in the woods fine no problem but boys and girls need to learn there are places it's ok and places it isn't.


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

It's not only ok, it's fun! I'm a woman and do it all the time at home. No sense making the trip inside just to pee.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm a chick and I've peed outside on my own land. DS and DH do it all the time and I'll have no problem letting DD do it either. Of course I like to garden naked so.....


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> Works great as a deer deterrent around the garden.


 No it don't. I've used it to draw Deer.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If you pee in the same spot it will start to stink. It will rust out window screen. It will actually be good for the bush.

One time me, my Ex and Boys was in town. One of our Boys stopped and peed on the Bank. My Ex said we have to come to town more often.

One time driving through town we seen Santa Clause peeing in the bushes.

big rockpile


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> No it don't. I've used it to draw Deer.
> 
> big rockpile


That is very good. I can barely write my name in the snow.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

It's a real water [ money] saver. No flushing a toilet. Hey I'm frugal..


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

big rockpile said:


> One time driving through town we seen Santa Clause peeing in the bushes.
> 
> big rockpile


We live next door to Santa. I'm serious. If he sees me peeing outside I'll get coal in my stocking and what fun is that? :gaptooth:


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Meaning, pee on the bushes, power poles, and hydrants around your property boarder.


I think that last is about where people would draw the line. After all, you're charging the boarder already for bed and board, but then to go... although I suppose it all depends on personal tastes.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

wogglebug said:


> I think that last is about where people would draw the line. After all, you're charging the boarder already for bed and board, but then to go... although I suppose it all depends on personal tastes.


:hysterical:

I needed a good laugh this afternoon. Thank you.


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry to be a party pooper...pee-er?...but I discourage it at my place. There's alot worse things in the world, but I don't want to walk through someone else's pee. (Although that's not half as bad as getting wet off a public toilet seat--I know that's a whole other thing, but it really ticks me off. I was just ranting about that this weekend :flame. I make my grandson go inside (a 30 second trip) rather than pee in my bushes. He doesn't like it, but my house, my rules. I think it's fine for someone else on their own property or if there just isn't anywhere convenient. 

Not meaning to rain on anyone's parade here :gaptooth:, just my opinion. And, like I said, there's a lot worse things in the world...


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Have a missed a post from the OP further explaining his dilemma? From what I read there isn't enough information to make any judgement about where exactly the kids are doing it or what precisely OP's problem is with it.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> No it don't. I've used it to draw Deer.
> 
> big rockpile



I usually run out before I get to the antlers.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

and who's bushes are we watering?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Oggie said:


> I usually run out before I get to the antlers.


That's why you always draw does? More wagging.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

One of mine went through a stage where number 1 and number 2 were both outside activities (daddy did not offer this instruction). We lived in a town home community at the time. I am perfectly happy with his discretely using the bush to pee now that I don't have angry neighbors banging on my door because he dropped a brick in their yard (the kid picked up from the dog, I guess, that this something you do on someone else's lot).


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

With 11 pepole in my house someone is often going outside to pee.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

When my son was potty training, we were known by friends' kids as the house where the little boy goes naked. As this was in Alaska in the winter, we didn't suggest he go outside, but being naked reminded him when he needed to pee, he should use the toilet. And you *always* use the toilet before getting dressed to go outside at 10* below zero. No one wants to get undressed enough once you're out there!
Kit


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

crazyfarm said:


> I'm a chick and I've peed outside on my own land. DS and DH do it all the time and I'll have no problem letting DD do it either. Of course I like to garden naked so.....


You must not have many mosquitos....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

our pediatrician suggested taking away the diaper so DD1 would learn when she needed to go, grandma had no problem when she pee'd in the yard but when she squatted and left a little pile of evidence grandma got kind of mad.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

One of my neighbors said he wished I would put up a fence so he could once again pee outside.

Me I don't let it bother me 

big rockpile


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I should have mentioned that we live in the city. Our homes are exactly 50 feet apart. 
There are other neighbors and other kids within view.
.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Mrs Katzenchix said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper...pee-er?...but I discourage it at my place. There's alot worse things in the world, but I don't want to walk through someone else's pee. (Although that's not half as bad as getting wet off a public toilet seat--I know that's a whole other thing, but it really ticks me off. I was just ranting about that this weekend :flame. I make my grandson go inside (a 30 second trip) rather than pee in my bushes. He doesn't like it, but my house, my rules. I think it's fine for someone else on their own property or if there just isn't anywhere convenient.
> 
> Not meaning to rain on anyone's parade here :gaptooth:, just my opinion. And, like I said, there's a lot worse things in the world...


You're not alone. I feel the same way. At my place peeing outside is okay as long as it's far, far away from the house and out of sight. ABSOLUTELY not off the porch (which I think is a revolting, lazy, uncivilized habit) not in the back or front yards, not in my herb and produce gardens, not in any of my flower beds, ornamental bushes or fruit trees and not near any of the greenhouses, barn or outbuildings. If I catch or learn of anyone peeing near any of those places I'll make them hose it down immediately. Even the dogs know better than to do their business anywhere near the family activity or recreational areas outside, they go out into the fields or the woods.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

When I was a kid, a bunch of us were playing hide and go seek. A boy younger than I was wanted to hide w/me. I had no problem w/it. And that is when I learned the difference between boys and girls. We were hiding in some bushes, and he had to go.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

vicker said:


> If I remember correctly, just before I left Boston MA in 2003, they changed their laws to stop police from arresting a person who, discreetly and modestly, was found urinating in a public place. It made good sense to me.
> 
> I was actually almost arrested one night in Boston for that offense. I was walking on an all but deserted street in the wee hours and felt the urge. The Muddy River was right there and I went about thirty yards across a parkish area, stepped behind a tree on the river bank, and let'er go. Two cops in a cruiser lit up the tree with a spot light and asked me what I had been doing and I told them. They almost arrested me.  It was pretty stupid, if you ask me.
> Some fellows I worked with took one's boat from Plymouth to the tip of Cape Cod. We were drinking beer and stopped out in the middle of the ocean, no land in site, to pee. Of the Nine fellows on that boat, 4 of them had to get in the water to pee. They just could not pee in front of others. I had heard of that, but never imagined it could be so prevalent. People are strange.


It all depends. If a lot of people use the same spot to "discreetly and modestly" pee its a bad thing. Ever been on a truck stop parking lot on a hot summer day? They usually REEK of urine from truckers who "discreetly and modestly" pee in public.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, kinda like the foyer of my building, where people peed because there are very few public restrooms and cops that like to catch people discreetly peeing in the bushes. Lol!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

~shrug~ I'm still not sure if I care... Though I am reminded yet again why I am glad to have no neighbors.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess I'm just revolting, lazy, and uncivilized... . But, I'd prefer to pee off the porch front or back...whichever is closest.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Jeffery said:


> I should have mentioned that we live in the city. Our homes are exactly 50 feet apart.
> There are other neighbors and other kids within view.
> .


 
Peeing outside in the city with houses that sit side by side is not the thing to do. An adult could be charged with indecent exposure....

However, in a rural area anything goes! :gaptooth:


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree, in the city it's a no no, but you still should be careful in the country as well. I got tired of walking my dog past a neighbors house who decided that his wife didn't keep the bathroom clean enough for him to use. His front porch is only about 3 foot from the road and an 80 year man peeing off it isn't a beautiful sight. It even upsets the dog.

Also, in the country, electric fences are shocking!!!! My boys found that one out first hand. They liked to introduce their cousins to the experience.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeffery said:


> I should have mentioned that we live in the city. Our homes are exactly 50 feet apart.
> There are other neighbors and other kids within view.
> .


Minneapolis?


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> our pediatrician suggested taking away the diaper so DD1 would learn when she needed to go, grandma had no problem when she pee'd in the yard but when she squatted and left a little pile of evidence grandma got kind of mad.


I lived in a neighborhood where we'd routinely find tiny human poo in a yard. We called it the phantom crapper. Finally the people in the house got one of those electric eye spotlights and laid in wait.

It was a 3-yr old kid with a mother who had a grudge against those people. "Okay honey, you gotta go poop? Hang on..let's do it in Mr and Mrs. X's yard. They won't mind!" It was a really weeeeird situation, a feud that had escalated.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Bret said:


> That's why you always draw does? More wagging.


I just spit tea in my phone!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

gracielagata said:


> Of course when we are out horseback riding, we pee there too.




*Poor horse*


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> As far as it keeping deer away, That's a myth... I've seen deer standing where I've watered the next day...


You're right! The deer jumped my fence and got to my purple hulls this year so I had DH hose the perimeter over the course of a few days...the deer didn't even balk at it.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Please just don't be like the woman (a complete stranger) who pulled up in our driveway, got out of the car, walked to by our kitchen door, dropped trou and squatted.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Are you nuts? Dr Spock, Al Sharpton, and Rosie O'donnel all agree this is bad for a young boy.

Dr Spock says it will give him psychotic episodes for the rest of his life and a low self esteem. 

Al Sharpton says it will make him a raciest. 

Rosie O'donnel just wants to tell you what to do.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

hippygirl said:


> You're right! The deer jumped my fence and got to my purple hulls this year so I had
> DH hose the perimeter over the course of a few days...the deer didn't even balk at it.


************************************
DH has to be doing 'it' when the deer is actually jumping.:grin::rock:


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> Please just don't be like the woman (a complete stranger) who pulled up in our driveway, got out of the car, walked to by our kitchen door, dropped trou and squatted.


Well, you did call that Chinese restaurant and order the #2 special, so what do you expect? :drum:


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Jeffery said:


> I should have mentioned that we live in the city. Our homes are exactly 50 feet apart.
> There are other neighbors and other kids within view.
> .


awww...I think the trouble isn't the weeing, it's your location! You need to get your people outta this city and come out and live in the sticks with the rest of us heathens


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I've always thought peeing in the bushes was a sign of class and consideration.  I really only get after them when I've seen the little ones peeing on the side of the road down by the mailbox.....or out the open door from the 2nd floor hayloft of the barn.

one time I came out back and really got after my dad. he was tired of the little ones tromping in and out of his trailer from their pool. he yelled at one of the boys to stop it and go outside. I come outside a few minutes later to find one of the boys squatting out in the yard with an unhappy look on his face, saying "poppy said I had to go outside!" dad, didn't realize it was #2.....


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

I just wanted to make it clear, no judgement from me for anyone peeing on their own property. I don't think anyone here is revolting or uncivilized. 

Reading the pro-pee posts, I was beginning to think I over-reacted with grandson. But mine is a different situation. We live well in view of several neighbors. 12 yo grandson whips it out and let's loose in the bushes by my front door as DD and I are talking on the front porch. I say hey stop doing that and GS gives us both exasperated looks. DD shrugs her shoulders and says we do it all the time at home. I say not at my house. Especially not where I walk and have to pull weeds. Then a few weeks later, GS does the exact same thing and I go off.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I hope you get off of the horse first.......


Hehe!! Actually, if you would like another good laugh.. a story, if you will. 
I was out trail riding with DH and a good friend. I desperately had to pee, and we couldnt' get off the trails very easily. So I said screw it, the trail was tight right there as far as view was concerned, so I hopped off, kept my horse's reins in my hand and dropped trou' to urinate. DH and friend ever so politely averted their eyes. 
The next thing they heard was the gnarliest loudest passing of gas and biggest stream of urine passing ever... we all break down laughing... my mare evidently seeing me pee, or getting a whiff of it, decided she had to go too! They still rag me for that one. 

I suppose it was better than the time she nearly got her nose in the stream trying to smell it! Glad she didn't push me over! lol


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Mrs Katzenchix said:


> I just wanted to make it clear, no judgement from me for anyone peeing on their own property. I don't think anyone here is revolting or uncivilized.
> 
> Reading the pro-pee posts, I was beginning to think I over-reacted with grandson. But mine is a different situation. We live well in view of several neighbors. 12 yo grandson whips it out and let's loose in the bushes by my front door as DD and I are talking on the front porch. I say hey stop doing that and GS gives us both exasperated looks. DD shrugs her shoulders and says we do it all the time at home. I say not at my house. Especially not where I walk and have to pull weeds. Then a few weeks later, GS does the exact same thing and I go off.


No worries, I am sure. 
You remind me of when my little sisters were 4-5ish years old. They loved to play out in the backyard- in the little pool, just digging in the dirt, whatever. 
Well, of course my mom wouldn't ever let them in the house to potty because they were wet and muddy... so they would squat and go wherever in the yard they were... the favorite spot was usually behind one of those tri-fold lounge chairs which they had flipped onto its side so it became a triangle shaped stall of sorts. .. Oh and we lived in a neighborhood with a chainlink fence, lol... not much privacy there!  I am happy my daughter at least has the thought to go behind the barn!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> our pediatrician suggested taking away the diaper so DD1 would learn when she needed to go, grandma had no problem when she pee'd in the yard but when she squatted and left a little pile of evidence grandma got kind of mad.


Hehe... my daughter did this herself- the removal of diapers and pottying in the house!! I know for a fact that the carpet cleaner which I bought to use to clean up after what I assumed would be the occasional animal accident got used WAY more often for cleaning up her urine and ahem, other leavings... kids!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> *Poor horse*


Haha!! Guess I really phrased that one poorly, huh?!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

susang said:


> Well I have two daughters and one son (all adults). They learned to pee in the woods. I do see an issue if OP has girls playing in her yard. If the boys are discreet OK, but come on they're boys. As for adults peeing off the porch be cautious. I have a relative who thought it was 'his right' to pee off porch or anywhere he wanted. He was warned many times and the found himself peeing in a jail cell. It is considered 'exposing' one self. Out in the woods fine no problem but boys and girls need to learn there are places it's ok and places it isn't.


Funny! You just reminded me that that was how we fine tuned DD's potty training! We took her on long walks in the woods, with one of those little folding legged potty seats... she loved to pee (and more, lol) outside, so we used it to our advantage! 
We kept that little chair in the car for roadside can't wait moments as well... 
When we lived near DC, she peed more than once on the sides of the beltways and interstates!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ya gotta teach them that they have to pee ,
where no one can see,
For if the cop should spy the wee,
In jail he shall be!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Behind a tree
You can pee
But watch your shoe
When you squat to poo.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

For both of my kids to potty train them, I took away their diapers. They got potty trained almost overnight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

My kids were potty trained nekkid.

DH goes out back, often. And even plumbed in a quasi-urinal into the drain line to the sink in the garage. It has a little 3" clean out cap on it, that is only finger tight for ease of whiz. 

We have 8' privacy fencing, so a quick tinkle in the back yard is discreet. And sometimes, just because I CAN -- I sneak out in the dark, passing by the porcelain conveniences to reminisce of living elsewhere...

... While three dogs cheer me along in my endeavours. 8-|


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

I pee on my compost pike every chance I get! Its in a place where none of the neighbors can see.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Just don't pee on the electric fence.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Jeffery said:


> My neighbor showed his little boys how to pee in the bushes so they would'nt have to run inside while playing in the back yard.
> .


I don't see any problem with it, but if you live in the city or in a neighborhood, apparently it can get you fined and friend of mine's son actually ended up in jail for doing that one night after he'd been out drinking with friends.

Most of the time people don't get offended when it's small boys, but the older they get, if they do it in public they can actually be charged with a sexual offense.
Years ago a country singer here in Oklahoma, name Ty England, stopped on the highway one night and was peeing off the side of the road. He wasn't right on the road, but someone saw him and called the Hiway Patrol. They hauled him to jail and charged him with Exposing himself in public. It ruined his career. Apparently Sexual offense charges don't get dismissed off a person's record easily.

I would say, err on the side of caution. If they live in a neighborhood and are in the back yard and can get behind a bush or a tree, it shouldn't be a problem. But I definitely wouldn't teach boys to do that in the front yard or out in public, unless you live out in the country with no close neighbors.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Peeing in the yard, no problem. 
My hubby likes to pee higher then our GP dog can pee and watch him try to spray higher.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

When I was in Jr. High, an older brother challenged me to an iced tea drinking contest. He said, "you go first." To this day, I don't back away from a challenge.  I drank a half gallon of tea and then another brother asked us to go to a softball game with him about 45 minutes away.

It was in a good sized community complex with lots of diamonds, a swimming pool and very young trees. When we parked, I had to go so bad that I couldn't walk and I was getting sick. I could see the restrooms near the pool but when I walked about 20 feet I could walk no more. There was a little tree, like the last Charley Brown Christmas stick, that did not hide me. I had to stand there about 5 minutes before as much as a drip would happen. I didn't care who saw me. They would have to be the one to call the ambulance, if things didn't start flowing soon. 

It was not funny then, but there are many morals to this. Blood is not always thicker than pee.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol. The people at the coffee shop think I'm a loon because I'm laughing at my phone. Thanks Bret!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Aim to please. Please do aim.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

OUVickie said:


> ...
> 
> Years ago a country singer here in Oklahoma, name Ty England, stopped on the highway one night and was peeing off the side of the road. He wasn't right on the road, but someone saw him and called the Hiway Patrol. They hauled him to jail and charged him with Exposing himself in public.


According to DH: In Texas, it is LEGAL to pee on the side office road, if you have your back to traffic... I assume this is for males only, as the rule remains that should anyone be "winked at" it then becomes Public Nudity.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Jax-mom said:


> Well, you did call that Chinese restaurant and order the #2 special, so what do you expect? :drum:


Hahahahaa...I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Would that be the poo poo platter?


----------



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

If the need hits, I'll pee anywhere on my 20 acres. It's annoying when the LGDs try to stick their noses in the stream, though. DW will go outside if necessary, too.


----------



## Lindym (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Peeing in the bushes on my property is okay by me as long as it's discreetly out of sight and not anywhere near the house or livestock quarters. I don't wan't anyone using my yard or plants near the house as their urinal and if they do they won't be welcome back at my house again. 

I have enough concerns about proper sanitation and health matters without having to worry about people possibly infecting my property with their bodily fluids that might transmit diseases to humans or livestock that can come into contact with those fluids. Diseases like ebola or e-coli come to mind just as 2 examples. 

If I have to pee when I'm out in the car and not near a rest room I won't go at the side of the road, I walk a bit into the bushes and find a spot well out of sight of the road.



TraciInTexas said:


> According to DH: In Texas, it is LEGAL to pee on the *side office road*, if you have your back to traffic... I assume this is for males only, as the rule remains that should anyone be "winked at" it then becomes Public Nudity.


What is a side office road?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's a typo autocorrect feature.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2014)

Paumon said:


> ...
> 
> What is a side office road?






Alice In TX/MO said:


> It's a typo autocorrect feature.



Yes, it is! The Handy RUIN-Every-Sentence feature, popular on Many devices nowadays! LOL!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Why walk to the bushes? I pee off the front porch..
> 
> As far as it keeping deer away, That's a myth... I've seen deer standing where I've watered the next day...


I sprayed the vegetation about waist high and POed a deer hunter. It changed the deer path away from his killing station.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> ha.ha.ha.
> 
> 
> There has been PLENTY of times Im out gardening and covered from head to toe in dirt.
> ...


How about when the dog comes up while engaging in this activity?


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

MDKatie said:


> It's totally fine peeing outside, as long as you don't have a busybody neighbor watching your every move. eep::nono::lookout::stirpot:


That's why I don't live in the city.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

watcher said:


> It all depends. If a lot of people use the same spot to "discreetly and modestly" pee its a bad thing. Ever been on a truck stop parking lot on a hot summer day? They usually REEK of urine from truckers who "discreetly and modestly" pee in public.


I thought that is why trucks had big tires.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Years ago I has contracts to cut the grass in several large cemeteries in my area. I would often wonder how many people thought me or my guys were praying when they saw one of us on one knee next to a head stone.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't believe there are six pages on this subject! And DH can't understand why I keep laughing out loud over here at the computer! I guess most people on this thread know how to take care of business. My DS had to tell our cousin how to pee in the bushes once when we were on a long road trip. Out here just finding a bush can be the real challenge!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

watch out for the cholla!!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I've heard of people using open car doors to block the view that traffic has if there's no bushes around.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

am1too said:


> I sprayed the vegetation about waist high and POed a deer hunter. It changed the deer path away from his killing station.


Waist high! You're either a dude or may want to contact Mr. Ripley!!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Jax-mom said:


> Waist high! You're either a dude or may want to contact Mr. Ripley!!


I used a spray bottle. Very effective. I collect almost personal urine for homestead purposes. It is very valuable material. Most of it goes in the compost pile. I use it on tree stumps also.

Very entertaining thread.


----------



## smccuen (Oct 30, 2014)

Regularly...at least until I refurbish the bathrooms in the barn. There is, honestly, nothing like a breeze over those parts when you're squatting in the weeds.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

am1too said:


> I used a spray bottle. Very effective. I collect almost personal urine for homestead purposes. It is very valuable material. Most of it goes in the compost pile. I use it on tree stumps also.
> 
> Very entertaining thread.


Wait..what does it do for stumps? Because we plan to cut some trees down and will need the stumps ground out, unless you're telling me I can send the man of the house out there to take a leak on them daily.  He'll fit right in with our two dogs.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

am1too said:


> I thought that is why trucks had big tires.


Many of the truckers are so talented, they can pee while driving (in a can with a lid) then dump it out the window or at a truck stop. Don't ask me how I know this but I do. :ashamed:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I drove a cab for a while in Boston. While taking the course for a hackney licence, taught by the Boston PD, we were told to use a milk jug or similar container.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Jax-mom said:


> Many of the truckers are so talented, they can pee while driving (in a can with a lid) then dump it out the window or at a truck stop. Don't ask me how I know this but I do. :ashamed:


I did that very thing, except I have enough values to not dump it. All my pee bottles went in the trash. Do you know how much work time a driver loses to stop for a potty break? It is very expensive.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

vicker said:


> I drove a cab for a while in Boston. While taking the course for a hackney licence, taught by the Boston PD, we were told to use a milk jug or similar container.


I preferred bottles with larger openings. My favorite were gatoraide quart bottles.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Jax-mom said:


> Wait..what does it do for stumps? Because we plan to cut some trees down and will need the stumps ground out, unless you're telling me I can send the man of the house out there to take a leak on them daily.  He'll fit right in with our two dogs.


Urine has a high nitrogen content. Nitrogen is the number 1 item that causes break down of organic matter. They rot faster. And it sure beats digging and burning them. It helps of they have holes in them to fill.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, the first year I lived in my cabin in WV I saved all of my urine in gallon jugs. Once my hickory king corn got about shin high, I'd wait for a rain to come and pour it down the rows. I had quite a stand of corn that year.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Back in the old days when I had a farm, I told everyone to go out and pee on the pile of sawdust I would bring home from a local sawmill. They were happy to get rid of it and I was happy to get it. Most of it went under the rabbit cages, but there was always a fresh, more or less, pile waiting for some pee. The pee pile always got spread in a field or orchard, did a really great job on the soil.

Jeffrey, I see we have a website in common as I noticed this topic on another site.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

dizzy said:


> I've heard of people using open car doors to block the view that traffic has if there's no bushes around.



That works unless you have to squat down... And then your beacon-bright rump then is gleaming in the oncoming headlights!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Funny thing is, I've been in countries where no one thinks anything of a woman squatting, or a man with his back to the traffic. Our society is sick.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

TraciInTexas said:


> That works unless you have to squat down... And then your beacon-bright rump then is gleaming in the oncoming headlights!


I'm able to squat down w/out going that low. Comes from playing catcher in high school. I got a lot of practice squatting.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

dizzy said:


> I'm able to squat down w/out going that low. Comes from playing catcher in high school. I got a lot of practice squatting.


"Low and outside"


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

TraciInTexas said:


> That works unless you have to squat down... And then your beacon-bright rump then is gleaming in the oncoming headlights!


Maybe it should get more sun.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Jeffery said:


> My neighbor showed his little boys how to pee in the bushes so they would'nt have to run inside while playing in the back yard.
> .


I don't have a problem with it as long as they aren't purposely exposing themselves. God created bushes long before humans created toilets.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

mekasmom said:


> I don't have a problem with it as long as they aren't purposely exposing themselves. God created bushes long before humans created toilets.




I think that you are exactly right.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

mekasmom said:


> I don't have a problem with it as long as they aren't purposely exposing themselves. God created bushes long before humans created toilets.


A pe ony?


----------



## BuckAlorp (Nov 7, 2014)

I live in a township, on the outside of a small city. When we moved in we had skunks. ***** and possums tearing up our trash cans, almost nightly. I started peeing outside in the bushes near the cans and had GS do the same. We no longer have these pesty problems.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

TraciInTexas said:


> That works unless you have to squat down... And then your beacon-bright rump then is gleaming in the oncoming headlights!


Well if they are going 70 MPH and can recognize one but from another, one would have more pressing things at hand ,I would say :sing::facepalm:


----------

